# Blue Tegu enclosure dimensions



## EmilzHerp (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, I am planning on getting an enclosure from Boaphile or Animal Plastics. I have a 22 inch female Blue, who needs a serious upgrade. I found a cage that seems to be a good size, 72Lx36Dx24H. Is that a good size? Or does it need to be taller?


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 21, 2016)

EmilzHerp said:


> Hi, I am planning on getting an enclosure from Boaphile or Animal Plastics. I have a 22 inch female Blue, who needs a serious upgrade. I found a cage that seems to be a good size, 72Lx36Dx24H. Is that a good size? Or does it need to be taller?


She'll grow quickly to about three feet total length. 8'L X 4'W X 3'H seems to be the most effective.


----------



## EmilzHerp (Sep 21, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> She'll grow quickly to about three feet total length. 8'L X 4'W X 3'H seems to be the most effective.


Alright, thanks so much


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 21, 2016)

EmilzHerp said:


> Alright, thanks so much


Happy to help. Many others here have been successful in making very effective and beautiful enclosures.


----------



## N8bub (Sep 25, 2016)

Animal plastics makes an 8 × 3 that would be more than adequate imo for a female blue ( they trend small) but it will be a while as I had heard they are quite busy and is taking up too a month or 2 to receive cages. I do like pvc cages for ease of maintenance and they hold humidity great and are light.


----------

